# Complete Your Set



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In the spirit of Christmas we are discounting the back issues of the club magazine absoluTTe. Be quick as some of the earlier issues are only available in limited numbers. The offer is £2+P&P for one issue or £5+P&P for three, also available is a complete set for £35+P&P . Postage works out at 75p for one copy and £1.60 for three,we can discuss options for the full set. 
If you are interested PM me for more details, this offer does not appear in our shop and is available to members only.


----------

